# It's official. The Core has been cloned by the Chinese.....let the knock-off comments commence..



## Cyber-Shock

*SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

:think: Hello friends, I am beginning to believe that Suunto Core is manufactured in China.

FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH barometer Thermometer Compass altimeter | eBay

________________________________________


----------



## Mystro

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

This is too big not to start a separate thread on the matter.


----------



## Mystro

Foxguider FX800 .......A Chinese Core.....Hmmm, This is going to make Suunto happy. 
Kinda wish they kept all their products exclusively made in Finland.
The Chinese manufacturing are so ethical they make me want to vomit. kudos for coming up with a original idea.o| Individual countries lets this crap happen by doing business with them and then preach to the world how regulated and clean their own industries are. So clean and regulated that they cant manufacture anything competitively anymore.



















Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.Item number: 120874688316
*Item specifics*
Condition:New with tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as ... Read moreBrand:foxguiderFeatures:Altimeter, Compass, Date, Light, Multiple Time Zone, ThermometerStyle:Sport



Electronic altimeter:
-700 M to 9000 m measuring range
1-meter resolution
· Height units FT and M conversion

Electronic barometer:
· 300mbar to 1100mbar measuring range
• resolution of 0.1 mbar
· Pressure units of Mbar and inHg conversion
· 24-hour pressure change chart shows
Future changes in barometric pressure trend arrow indicates

Thermometer:
Wide temperature measuring range -10 ° C to 60 ° C
· Temperature unit of Celsius, Fahrenheit conversion function

Compass:
Rotating bezel, digital positioning, easy calibration

Watch:
· Sunrise and sunset time, dual time, countdown, Table seconds, thermometer, alarm clock, logging

Weather Forecast:
· Sensitive to the weather forecast, three hours forecast weather conditions
· A variety of weather conditions: sunny - cloudy - overcast - rain

Clock:
· 12 and 24 hours time format conversion
• Display hours, minutes

Blue EL backlight
Bright blue EL backlight

Waterproof:
· 30 m


Functions:

•a high degree ofmeasurement(altitude/relative height)
•pressure measurement
•compass(electroniccompass)
•sunrise and sunsettime
•historical data records
•dualtime display(12H/24H)
•Countdown
•ELhighlightbacklightillumination
• Clock
•30metersofwaterproof
•Replaceablebattery design










*Questions and answers about this item*
No questions or answers have been posted about this item.

Ask a question​​



00125​


----------



## gaijin

Sadly, it was only a matter of time ... :-(


----------



## lvt

As far as I understand it's a watch made by a Chinese company (with Foxguider as brand name) with Suunto licensed technology / pattern.


----------



## lvt

Additional pictures :

foxguider FX800


----------



## Mystro

If Suunto *is* licensed the Core to a Chinese knock off company, its a huge mistake. Thats pretty much flushing the Core's exclusivity right down the drain. Who wants to buy a Suunto Core that is designed in Finland and made in China for more money than a Chinese licensed Core for less money?? I sure hope Suunto isnt. At this point, there is a huge line in the sand between a Suunto made in Finland and a Chinese made Suunto. Apparently the gap is getting wider.



lvt said:


> As far as I understand it's a watch made by a Chinese company (with Foxguider as brand name) with Suunto licensed technology / pattern.


----------



## Triton9

Mystro said:


> If Suunto *is* licensed the Core to a Chinese knock off company, its a huge mistake. Thats pretty much flushing the Core's exclusivity right down the drain. Who wants to buy a Suunto Core that is designed in Finland and made in China for more money than a Chinese licensed Core for less money?? I sure hope Suunto isnt.


The name counts....

Omega Orange PO and Alpha PO makes hell lot of different....(Just an example)


----------



## Mystro

Not if the same product was made in the same country with permission. Who would buy a Chinese Omegaizee Planet Ocean or a Chinese Porscheieez 911? The difference is Porsche or Omega are smart enough to know there is a different in manufacturing practices and where and how it is manufactured makes it a superior and exclusive product. It was bad enough when the Core came out that it was "designed in Finland and manufactured in China". That rubbed a lot of Suunto owners raw. This will kill the Core for a lot of owners knowing Suunto would let their watch be copied. Other than making momentary money for the Suunto company, it is design suicide.



Triton9 said:


> The name counts....
> 
> Omega Orange PO and Alpha PO makes hell lot of different....(Just an example)


----------



## or_watching

Maybe Suunto has licensed it now because they're just about to announce a jaw-dropping Ambit-style display 13mm-thick Core2 ABC. 
Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## lvt

Not bad if Suunto earns some dollars on each China made Core sold.

Even if the Core are made in Finland, there are parts that are made by China based manufacturers.


----------



## Jeff_C

Doubtful. 

Im with Mystro... If these are sanctioned sub brands I am VERY VERY VERY disappointed in Suunto. I actually think its a really poor decision and if its sanctioned, it cheapens the brand. 

I also agree that its different than Apha or Invicta. Those are NON sanctioned "homage's" to a brand. 

Suunto, if you are reading. I have supported and loved you from the days of the Vector... but this is A BAD BAD move and REALLY upsetting to a long time collector and user. 

I dont know why this bothers me so much. Spyderco does the same thing with Byrd knives. I have 3 Byrd knives. They are well done and great EDC knives. But I guess since its "my" favorite brand (Suunto) I am a little upset. Kind of like after you break up with a girl and then see her with another guy the first time. 

Sad day Suunto..


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

The Suunto Core IS manufactured in China... no secret at all. The Core was the first model with Chinese manufacture.


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Im going to merge these two threads.

boooo Suunto.


----------



## lvt

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Let's see some bright sides of the subject.

Occidental companies usually turn towards Chinese partners to expand their market, selling the same products under different brandnames is a common practice.

If Suunto's China adventure goes well they will be a very profitable watch company and their R&D center will have solid financial support to make even better models in the future.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

I am not trying to be pessimistic but there is no bright side to this. (Successful) Watch companies are all about Brand Recognition/image and brand loyalty. This whole mess sounds like when Coke thought is was a smart idea to full around with the formula and come out with "New" Coke. Suunto has to do it better, smarter and smaller than everyone else. It has to remain a specialty brand for professionals. If any serious athlete or outdoors man get the hint that it might be a flea market brand, they will bail. Professional gear for professional people.

I wouldn't under estimate how epically bad a move this is by Suunto. It only takes one bad move to sink a companies reputation.


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

I agree.

It may help Suunto's bottom line by offering a "bargain product" but it hurts their "label".

I don't speak for everyone of course... and my comments are not anti-Chinese manufacture. But for me (a long time collector and user) this move saddens me and I see it as cheapening the brand.

So yes, they may pick up a few new customers who want the "generic" alternative". But they run the risk of losing folks like me. In the long run that hurts them more.

I presently own 11 Suunto watches. What happens when a guy like me decides they dont "respect" the company any more. I stop buying their higher end (higher $$) products. So sure, maybe it evens out for the company. They lose a guy like me but pick up 3 guys who buy the cheaper product. I still contend they lose out in the long run.

Im not saying Im leaving my favorite brand... Im just stating how this affects my emotions toward the company. And emotions drive purchases (and more importantly... Brand image).

One last example... I once had an Invicta 8926. I sold it... why? because it wasn't a Rolex. It tries to be, but its not. And every time I put it on (MY OPINION ONLY) I felt "cheap". The Invicta performed well. No problems... but it tried to look like what it just wasnt.

Just my thoughts... but Im not happy. BOOO SUUNTO.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Jeff_C said:


> I agree.
> 
> It may help Suunto's bottom line by offering a "bargain product" but it hurts their "label".
> 
> I don't speak for everyone of course... and my comments are not anti-Chinese manufacture. But for me (a long time collector and user) this move saddens me and I see it as cheapening the brand.
> 
> So yes, they may pick up a few new customers who want the "generic" alternative". But they run the risk of losing folks like me. In the long run that hurts them more.
> 
> I presently own 11 Suunto watches. What happens when a guy like me decides they dont "respect" the company any more. I stop buying their higher end (higher $$) products. So sure, maybe it evens out for the company. They lose a guy like me but pick up 3 guys who buy the cheaper product. I still contend they lose out in the long run.
> 
> Im not saying Im leaving my favorite brand... Im just stating how this affects my emotions toward the company. And emotions drive purchases (and more importantly... Brand image).
> 
> One last example... I once had an Invicta 8926. I sold it... why? because it wasn't a Rolex. It tries to be, but its not. And every time I put it on (MY OPINION ONLY) I felt "cheap". The Invicta performed well. No problems... but it tried to look like what it just wasnt.
> 
> Just my thoughts... but Im not happy. BOOO SUUNTO.


*Dear friends, my intention was to inform and alert about a possible copy of the original model. 
I believe that industrial espionage was at the very hub of manufacturing in China.
Suunto will have to play hard against these guys.

*


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Cyber-Shock said:


> *Dear friends, my intention was to inform and alert about a possible copy of the original model.
> I believe that industrial espionage was at the very hub of manufacturing in China.
> Suunto will have to play hard against these guys.
> 
> *


Its not a copy or an homage or whatever if Suunto sanctions it.

I used Spyderco as an example earlier... At least the Byrd name has its own designs.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

You are right......

*Suunto... Good Luck!*


----------



## gaijin

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

There is no evidence that Suunto have sanctioned this knock-off, is there?

It looks like a blatant rip-off of Suunto's intellectual property.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## mikeynd

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

it's just another homage watch,just like the subs.


----------



## or_watching

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

I wonder if it says, "Designed in Finland" on the back?


----------



## Jeff_C

lvt said:


> As far as I understand it's a watch made by a Chinese company (with Foxguider as brand name) with Suunto licensed technology / pattern.


Any proof its sanctioned or licensed?


----------



## lvt

Jeff_C said:


> Any proof its sanctioned or licensed?


Nothing tangible for the moment.

But Suunto is a subsidiary of Amer Sports Corporation who has offices in China & Hongkong for years, if the watch is a blatant copy of Suunto watches they would take action against that company. You might be able to make copies of shoes or clothes but not a complete multi-function digital watch with identical hardware and software without technical support from the original company.


----------



## NightFox

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

I wonder if it is all buggy like the cloned iPhones, iPad, iPod, etc. If its a clone I would expect it to function just like any other knock-off watch, like crap.


----------



## gaijin

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Legitimate Suunto CORE watches are made in China, right? No argument there.

The factories in which the CORE watches ar made are NOT Suunto factories, they are Chinese factories that toll manufacture product for Suunto - as well as many other companies, I'm guessing, it would be foolish for this not to be the case.

Let's say, for example, Suunto orders 10,000 CORE watches. The Chinese factory makes those 10,000 with all the accompanying paperwork, inspections, samples, etc. When the run is through, they put a new graphics screen in the printer for the crystals and casebacks and run off 10,000 Foxguider watches. Suunto are none the wiser. Suunto do not have to give them any technology or know-how, they already have it all.

HTH


----------



## lvt

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Foxguider might also be a subsidiary in the same group of Suunto.

Maybe they are targeting Asian / South America (developing countries) market with a cheaper package.


----------



## LJUSMC

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Cyber-Shock said:


> :think: Hello friends, I am beginning to believe that Suunto Core is manufactured in China.


Well, if it helps, the back of my Suunto Core says "Made in China."


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

There is no argument that the Core is made in China... that's not the issue.

My thought and feeling is that if this is a clone / copy, then it should be stopped. If its sanctioned (an effort by Suunto to reach a less expensive market) then it cheapens the brand and the name.

This doesn't affect the Core at all, its really more a discussion of the market and whether Suunto "OK" this move or is in fact driving it.

There have been "copies" of the Vector for years. Those are different. They are really cheap looking and don't have real working functions. But this one looks different. If the manual is to believed it really looks like "stolen" or re-badged WORKING technology.

I mentioned Spyderco and their "sub company"... Seiko and Citizen both do it too... Im not opposed to a sub label at a less expensive price. But give them their own designs. For example I don think you would see Alba or Spoon (subs of Seiko) making the venerable SKX 173 with a 7S2k movement. They make other designs all together. Even Rolex did this with the Tudor line right? But somehow this feels different... and again, maybe its because I am too attached to the image and brand.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Jeff, you and I totally agree on this matter. You don't take your Halo ABC watch and farm it out for a cheaper price point. Its design suicide. To start with the Core really isn't that expensive to begin with. I you can't afford the Core, then there are other options like the Vector. You either produce professional equipment for professionals or you don't. It is still very debatable if producing the Core in China was ever a good idea. The problems the early Core had is still being discussed years later and those problems were manufacturing problems. Is there any other watch Suunto has that is made in China other than the Core??


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



















With certificate?


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Mystro said:


> It is still very debatable if producing the Core in China was ever a good idea. The problems the early Core had is still being discussed years later and those problems were manufacturing problems. Is there any other watch Suunto has that is made in China other than the Core??


I don't disagree. I'm not one of those "only buy American" guys... although I do like to. But one cant help but assume some of the early Core issues were possibly due to the manufacturing process... and or perhaps a rush to market.

I think the T series was/is china made.


----------



## gaijin

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Jeff_C said:


> I think the T series was/is china made.


My T6c says "Finland" not "China."

FYI


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

My T3 says Designed in Finland made in China

FYI


----------



## Tinnunculus

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Jeff_C said:


> The Suunto Core IS manufactured in China... no secret at all. The Core was the first model with Chinese manufacture.


Was it? X3 is also made in China. Isn't it older than the Core? :-s

My opinion on all this is that this watch can't be approved by Suunto. I won't believe it for a second, because it's against the ethics of any company with a strong passion and ambition for their products and their quality, like Suunto. This is not just fanboy talk.


----------



## cb400bill

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

My X3-hr was made in China and has performed flawlessly since Day 1.

Has anyone contacted Suunto about these Core copies?


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Jeff_C said:


> I don't disagree. I'm not one of those "only buy American" guys... although I do like to. But one cant help but assume some of the early Core issues were possibly due to the manufacturing process... and or perhaps a rush to market.
> 
> I think the T series was/is china made.


__________________________________________________________

My friends, I have full assurance that Suunto will lose control over the cloning of its products by chinese copy . I have a Suunto Core with defect on the circuit. The circuit is manufactured in China. I think a bad idea to use Chinese labor for more profit. Today, we saw the warning that the Chinese go ahead. For me, Suunto Core is dying......

http://www.azula.com.br/








http://www.suunto.com/


----------



## jegra

I'm sorry, but I am calling BS on this one.

It looks like a poor Photoshop job on a stock photo of a Light Green Core. The 'Foxguider' lettering, if you look closely, is more pixellated than its surroundings, and it's been pasted in horizontally, not with perspective. And the bezel has just had a color swap job done on it -- easily achieved.

Who knows what the buyer will be receiving? Anyone want to bet their money on this piece of trash? Especially when the legit Light Green Core is only $170 on Amazon US?









Compare...


----------



## Mystro

It's being sold on EBay right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOXGUIDER-F...ristwatches&hash=item1c24b15f3c#ht_2716wt_948


jegra said:


> I'm sorry, but I am calling BS on this one.
> 
> It looks like a poor Photoshop job on a stock photo of a Light Green Core. The 'Foxguider' lettering, if you look closely, is more pixellated than its surroundings, and it's been pasted in horizontally, not with perspective. And the bezel has just had a color swap job done on it -- easily achieved.
> 
> Who knows what the buyer will be receiving? Anyone want to bet their money on this piece of trash? Especially when the legit Light Green Core is only $170 on Amazon US?
> 
> View attachment 675016
> 
> 
> Compare...
> 
> View attachment 675022


----------



## jegra

Mystro, we might be slightly at cross-purposes here.

The link that you point to could indicate that there are knockoffs in production, but I would strongly refute those asserting above that Suunto is licensing the Core's design. There is no guarantee that the buyer would receive what is in the picture. Manuals can easily be faked.

If you search for Foxguider right now on eBay, the only two items worldwide that are available to the US are the following...















Both are poor quality copies of the Core's design and would likely be more along the lines of what the buyer would receive. I've seen enough fake Bape G-Shocks with the stock photo used as the gallery photo (but obvious fakes of the actual watch contained inside the listing) to know the tricks that these guys pull.

I could, of course, be wrong...



Mystro said:


> It's being sold on EBay right now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOXGUIDER-F...ristwatches&hash=item1c24b15f3c#ht_2716wt_948


----------



## submersible

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Have anyone contacted Suunto regarding this?
I sold my Core last year in favor of the Vector not because it is made in China, but somehow it didn'feel right. Right now I am very happy with my + face Vector despite the lack of some of the bells and whistles. I have the Protrek PRG240 as my backup.
Sadly many Europeans do not understand the mentallty and greed of a couple of these Chinese black sheep. It was widely reported how they can steal and duplicate the Suzhou project right under the Singapore government noses. I have a friend that does specialised and sophisticated tool and die designs and after he sold only one machine to a company in China, and learnt that it was copied and rebranded and priced lower. Blatant outward plagiarizm and theft in broad daylight. Copyright is almost non existent and violated.
Also I have come across a couple of replica R>>lex that were almost immaculately made .....
However I doubt Suunto would agree to such licensing. However if it was an oversight by the company, my only suggestion is to have it manufacture back in Finland. Look at USA, short term profits gained from outsourcing also led to major economic catastrophe at home, depriving their own people of jobs, pride etc.
I am proud of my Vector because it is made in FINLAND = QUALITY  It feels right.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



submersible said:


> Have anyone contacted Suunto regarding this?
> I sold my Core last year in favor of the Vector not because it is made in China, but somehow it didn'feel right. Right now I am very happy with my + face Vector despite the lack of some of the bells and whistles. I have the Protrek PRG240 as my backup.
> Sadly many Europeans do not understand the mentallty and greed of a couple of these Chinese black sheep. It was widely reported how they can steal and duplicate the Suzhou project right under the Singapore government noses. I have a friend that does specialised and sophisticated tool and die designs and after he sold only one machine to a company in China, and learnt that it was copied and rebranded and priced lower. Blatant outward plagiarizm and theft in broad daylight. Copyright is almost non existent and violated.
> Also I have come across a couple of replica R>>lex that were almost immaculately made .....
> However I doubt Suunto would agree to such licensing. However if it was an oversight by the company, my only suggestion is to have it manufacture back in Finland. Look at USA, short term profits gained from outsourcing also led to major economic catastrophe at home, depriving their own people of jobs, pride etc.
> I am proud of my Vector because it is made in FINLAND = QUALITY  It feels right.


SUUNTO CORE FAKE FESTIVAL:


----------



## or_watching

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

That is one nice-looking watch!
Slick looking design! Dare I say, very European.

And it's got the CE mark, so you know it's fully compliant with all EU legislation.

Funny though that across all the pictures, "Foxguider" text is such different sizes on the watches. And some watches have a red triangle and some don't. Must be odd reflections.

P.T. Barnum says, "Buy two. They won't last."


----------



## James Haury

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

look a likes have been available for a long time.At least two or three years.I see them all the time on DX.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



or_watching said:


> That is one nice-looking watch!
> Slick looking design! Dare I say, very European.
> 
> And it's got the CE mark, so you know it's fully compliant with all EU legislation.
> 
> Funny though that across all the pictures, "Foxguider" text is such different sizes on the watches. And some watches have a red triangle and some don't. Must be odd reflections.
> 
> P.T. Barnum says, "Buy two. They won't last."


The Facts :think:

1) The Suunto Core is manufacturing in China in order to lower costs and make more profit.

2) The Chinese typically took the original project and made the forgery.

3) The Chinese Government protects industries that made fake products because they make money with them.

4) The Cartier brand spent $ 2.5 million in fighting against fake in China and could not stop it.

5) More Chinese industries will falsify the model. This is just the beginning.

6) Suunto now have serious problems ahead. The consumer now knows that is not manufactured in Finland, Just Vodka is manufactured in Finland

7) See in the "Alibaba.com" all fake watches in China for sale:rodekaart


----------



## submersible

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Exactly, so much talk about abolishing corruption. Corruption starts at the highest level. Monkey see monkey do. 


Cyber-Shock said:


> The Facts :think:
> 
> 1) The Suunto Core is manufacturing in China in order to lower costs and make more profit.
> 
> 2) The Chinese typically took the original project and made the forgery.
> 
> 3) The Chinese Government protects industries that made fake products because they make money with them.
> 
> 4) The Cartier brand spent $ 2.5 million in fighting against fake in China and could not stop it.
> 
> 5) More Chinese industries will falsify the model. This is just the beginning.
> 
> 6) Suunto now have serious problems ahead. The consumer now knows that is not manufactured in Finland, Just Vodka is manufactured in Finland
> 
> 7) See in the "Alibaba.com" all fake watches in China for sale:rodekaart


----------



## Jeff_C

I am now very confident this is NOT a sanctioned or authorized "sub" brand. 

That's good news.... !

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

On Foxguider's official website the watch is among other products.

产品中心--深圳市福锐凯电子有限公司

So at least we know that this is a real product, it's not photoshopped.

The question is : how a [Finland] Suunto Core became a [Chinese] Foxguider.

I still believe that the Chinese company legally obtained the right to make the same product under a different brandname from the holding company.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

lvt said:


> On Foxguider's official website the watch is among other products.
> 
> äº§å"�ä¸.å¿ƒ--æ·±åœ³å¸‚ç¦�é"�å‡¯ç"µå.�æœ‰é™�å&#8230;¬å�¸
> 
> So at least we know that this is a real product, it's not photoshopped.
> 
> The question is : how a [Finland] Suunto Core became a [Chinese] Foxguider.
> 
> I still believe that the Chinese company legally obtained the right to make the same product under a different brandname from the holding company.


My God...Sunroad and Foxguider is the same group....This is not good to us. These guys manufacture several fakes of outdoor watches:think:

Let's take several signatures of protest here in the forum and the moderator send it to Suunto Finland..Is a good idea? Fellows..??


----------



## pjc3

It clearly states on the website banner that they are _*designer*_ and manufacturer.

I think you guys are off the mark thinking this is Core rip off. They clearly came up with the design and have made a fantastic ABC watch at a great price point.

Bit spooky though how it looks just like a Core.........


----------



## gaijin

Maybe we're looking at this the wrong way.

Only half-jokingly, why is it unreasonable to suggest that Suunto collaborated on the design of the CORE back in 2007 with this Chinese manufacturer with an EXCLUSIVE right to market the products of that collaboration under the Suunto brand name for 5 years.

Contract is now up, neither party wanted to renew, so now the manufacturer is exercising their right to market the products of that collaboration under their own brand name.

After all, this first offering under the Foxguider brand is of a discontinued Suunto model, right?

Food for thought.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

gaijin said:


> Maybe we're looking at this the wrong way.
> 
> Only half-jokingly, why is it unreasonable to suggest that Suunto collaborated on the design of the CORE back in 2007 with this Chinese manufacturer with an EXCLUSIVE right to market the products of that collaboration under the Suunto brand name for 5 years.
> 
> Contract is now up, neither party wanted to renew, so now the manufacturer is exercising their right to market the products of that collaboration under their own brand name.
> 
> After all, this first offering under the Foxguider brand is of a discontinued Suunto model, right?
> 
> Food for thought.


Do not believe it. The Chinese never respected trade agreements. It is pure forgery. Europeans would never make such an agreement. The Chinese falsifiers make fake cars like the new Mini Cooper cars(Made by BMW) why not a fake watch? They do not forgive and will not stop making fake Suunto.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

well I know this may be off subject but, I work for a company that has all there Designs made in China and I know that The China Gov goes out and destroys all the small town chop shops that duplicate the companies designs. now after they do that 5 more small chop shops open up but the company has enough money to persuade the Gov of China to halt fake operations. Suunto has to have the money to persuade the CG to stop these chop shops. 



Cyber-Shock said:


> The Facts :think:
> 
> 1) The Suunto Core is manufacturing in China in order to lower costs and make more profit.
> 
> 2) The Chinese typically took the original project and made the forgery.
> 
> 3) The Chinese Government protects industries that made fake products because they make money with them.
> 
> 4) The Cartier brand spent $ 2.5 million in fighting against fake in China and could not stop it.
> 
> 5) More Chinese industries will falsify the model. This is just the beginning.
> 
> 6) Suunto now have serious problems ahead. The consumer now knows that is not manufactured in Finland, Just Vodka is manufactured in Finland
> 
> 7) See in the "Alibaba.com" all fake watches in China for sale:rodekaart


----------



## bjw29

I want to see these fake mini cooper you speak of lol



Cyber-Shock said:


> Do not believe it. The Chinese never respected trade agreements. It is pure forgery. Europeans would never make such an agreement. The Chinese falsifiers make fake cars like the new Mini Cooper cars(Made by BMW) why not a fake watch? They do not forgive and will not stop making fake Suunto.


----------



## lvt

Cyber-Shock said:


> Let's take several signatures of protest here in the forum and the moderator send it to Suunto Finland..Is a good idea? Fellows..??


We still have nothing to prove that Foxguider's watch is a blatant copy of Suunto's Core model.


----------



## Cyber-Shock

bwrian said:


> I want to see these fake mini cooper you speak of lol


Here are: "LIFAN 320" THE CHINESE FAKE MINI-COOPER


----------



## cobrapa

It's amazing. It makes me wonder if they invented that copy machine for products. Just duplicates anything they throw in to it!


----------



## Cyber-Shock

bwrian said:


> I want to see these fake mini cooper you speak of lol


HERE ARE........IT IS FUNNY!


----------



## Mystro

I agree. What kind of culture openly and shamelessly steals designs without any moral conflict???



cobrapa said:


> It's amazing. It makes me wonder if they invented that copy machine for products. Just duplicates anything they throw in to it!


----------



## or_watching

Mystro said:


> I agree. What kind of culture openly and shamelessly steals designs without any moral conflict???


I realize this was probably a rhetorical question. 
And certainly ought not be news to anyone. It isn't to Bill Gates. And undoubtedly there are 1.2billion views. But here are a couple hits from Google for convenience.
Why does China Copy Designs? | Design Sojourn
China's Copycat Culture - NYTimes.com


----------



## Mystro

The articles are good. Cant lead by being a copycat follower. Basically their culture has a few major fundamental flaws for trying to be a advanced society. Besides being a Communist country, They somehow believe....If you copy down word for word someone else s book, they believe they will become a Author. Thats jacked -up!

And certainly ought not be news to anyone. It isn't to Bill Gates. And undoubtedly there are 1.2billion views. But here are a couple hits from Google for convenience.
Why does China Copy Designs? | Design Sojourn
China's Copycat Culture - NYTimes.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## gerasimov

If you check the specification... there is no depth meter  All the rest is the same. Obviously it's not so easy to make it work underwater.


----------



## RuslanS

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Cyber-Shock said:


> SUUNTO CORE FAKE FESTIVAL:


few more pictures.
Urhg! Frozen "Core"! Tough watch!


----------



## NightFox

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

They missed the whole Suunto market, they should have just copied the lugs and bands in different colors.


----------



## cobrapa

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

I'm really curious about pic 4. What's that all about? "Turn here"? The Suunto Core doesn't do any kind of navigation does it?


----------



## or_watching

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

The Core has compass-based navigation. aka Bearing Tracking. 
You lock a direction and the watch shows you how to stay going in that direction.

This is not Waypoint-based nav, like a GPS.


----------



## or_watching

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



cobrapa said:


> I'm really curious about pic 4. What's that all about? "Turn here"? The Suunto Core doesn't do any kind of navigation does it?


Oh and by the way, picture 4 is a Foxguider FX800, not a Suunto Core. Don't be confused.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

The ghost images on that display look like crap.

You don't see them on a genuine Core positive display.


----------



## Suunto Team

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Having read the discussions in this thread, we want to state that Suunto does not license any of its designs, including the Suunto Core design. Any Suunto designs that are not Suunto-branded cannot be expected to fulfill Suunto quality standards.

To avoid trust and quality issues we strongly recommend using only Authorized Suunto Dealers for purchasing genuine Suunto products.

With kind regards,
The Suunto team


----------



## gaijin

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



Suunto Team said:


> Having read the discussions in this thread, we want to state that Suunto does not license any of its designs, including the Suunto Core design. Any Suunto designs that are not Suunto-branded cannot be expected to fulfill Suunto quality standards.
> 
> To avoid trust and quality issues we strongly recommend using only Authorized Suunto Dealers for purchasing genuine Suunto products.
> 
> With kind regards,
> The Suunto team


Thank you very much for clearing that up.

And welcome to the Forum! ;-)

And a gratuitous pic of my Extreme Silver CORE just because I like it so much:


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*

Outstanding! Thanks for this input. I think I will now lock down this thread since we have an official answer and to cease the continued discussion of fakes.

THANKS!


----------



## Cyber-Shock

*Re: SUUNTO CORE or FOXGUIDER FX800 OUTDOOR WATCH ?*



RuslanS said:


> few more pictures.
> Urhg! Frozen "Core"! Tough watch!
> View attachment 679025
> View attachment 679026
> View attachment 679027
> 
> View attachment 679023
> View attachment 679018
> View attachment 679024
> 
> View attachment 679022
> View attachment 679020
> View attachment 679021
> 
> View attachment 679028
> View attachment 679030
> 
> View attachment 679034
> View attachment 679035
> View attachment 679036


AND MORE WATCH FAKE FESTIVAL

HASTA LA VISTA CASIO G-SHOCK 9200
:-s​









Specifications
altimeter watch 
1.3 Alarms 
2.FSTN Extra Clear Wide Angle display 
3.Full Auto Calendar 
4.12 lap memory rec
"PASNEW" is a new registered trademark in the National Industrial and Commercial Bureau, which is the spirit and the image of "solid, a large number of talents, exploration and victory", symbolizing credits and knowledge, reflected in unity, hard work, and combat the challenges facing

altimeter watch 
1.article numberSE-308GB
2.movement:electronic
3.buckle:steel buckle
4.the material of the caselastic
5.the material of the bandU band

*Produt performance:*
3 Alarms / 2 time zones / Water resistant 30 meters
/ FSTN Extra Clear Wide Angle display 
Full Auto Calendar / 12/24-hour time format 
/ 24 hour countdown timer / EL backlight 
12 lap memory recall /24 Hour chronograph


----------

